# Mr. Mike DePasquale Sr.



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Oct 13, 2006)

I attended the wake of Michael DePasquale Sr., Grandmaster of the Yoshitsune Waza style of Ju-Jitsu on 9/26/06. The world lost a great man. His son Mike Jr. is more than qualified to carry on though. Farewell to one of the great ones.

Sensei Tom


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## bignick (Oct 13, 2006)

_**** MOD NOTE ****
Thread moved to Hall of Rememberance_


----------



## bignick (Oct 13, 2006)

.


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 14, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 14, 2006)

.


----------



## searcher (Oct 14, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 15, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 16, 2006)

.


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

Hope no one minds me sharing this. 

Very recently I had a chance to see a video of a seminar that Mr. DePasquale Sr. had given in the early 90s.  My instructor had a copy of the tape because he was in attendance and he played the tape at school as a tribute to the man.  

Not only was he an immensely talented man he had a truly magical way of teaching.  He was describing a couple of escape manoeuvers, each involved an outward hand  sword to the throat or similarly high target...only he didn't call them a hand sword, he called them a "Hail Caesar."  

How wonderful it has been to have him as part of the Martial Arts community for so many years.  May his spirit live on within us, and continue to inspire us.  :asian:


----------

